
The Mundane Credit Card Gets a Modern Makeover - shedd
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/22/your-money/credit-and-debit-cards/22cards.html
======
prs
See <http://mashable.com/2010/09/17/card-2-0-dynamics/> for a demo.

